# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  pour autant

## Biancca

how would you translate
pour autant - Whoever, rendu prudent par l'exp

----------


## Spiderkat

Lire

----------


## Biancca

Here's how I would translate it roughly:  
Whoever, rendu prudent par l'exp

----------


## Spiderkat

In this sentence it means that his guard remains the same and unchanged, and nothing has changed about it despite his experience. You're talking about boxing, right? 
I would say "..., didn't lower his guard at all" or "..., didn't lower his guard but remained still".

----------


## Biancca

thanks spiderkat 
its a weird word choice to me

----------


## Spiderkat

> thanks spiderkat 
> its a weird word choice to me

 You're welcome. You don't have to translate word to word, as long as you don't change the meaning of the sentence.

----------


## iblix

I'd say "pour autant" could quite precisely be translated by "nevertheless". 
It means about the same as "n

----------


## Biancca

Thanks iblix.  That finally makes sense to me.

----------

